# Where can I find Divided by 13 pedals in Canada?



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking for a "Dyna-Ranger" if anybody has one to sell, then great! Otherwise maybe point me to a dealer! (Other than Boutique Tone in Mtl.) Thanks!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd highly reccomend getting one used on www.thegearpage.net/board you'll pay less and as long as they ship USPS you won't get dinged r brokerage.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think Boutique Tone is the only /13 dealer in Canada.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Avenue Guitars in Edmonton.


www.avenue-guitars.com

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I do believe I was in the store the day those pedals first came in, back in June. Heard them being tried out. They were okay, I guess, but nothing I hadn't heard before.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I think Boutique Tone is the only /13 dealer in Canada.


I stand corrected. I had a look at the Avenue site, looks like a very cool shop.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I stand corrected. I had a look at the Avenue site, looks like a very cool shop.


Was looking through the used pedal prices though. Atrocious. So many that are non-vintage and available new for considerably less that they are selling used. And $250 for a TS10, c'mon. I'm pretty sure Scott at www.axeandyoushallreceive.com has one sitting there for about $130 right now.


----------

